# soma technology Company موقع ظريف عن الأجهزة الطبية



## glucose (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

موقع ظريف لشركة طبية اسمها Soma Technology ظرافة الموقع أنو مفصل الأجهزة اللي بتنتجها الشركة وكل جهاز حاكي عن أجيالو وكل صنف من هالأجيال حاكي عن مواصفاتو بملف PDF مرفق عنو
هي الموقع وان شالله يفيدكون :
www.somatechnology.com


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخت الفاضلة glucose.

تحية طيبة .

فعلا موقع جدير بالأهتمام والاطلاع .

جزاكِ الله خيرا واحسان .

ونتطلع للمزيد والجديد .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## راجي رضا الله (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

لقد جربته وهو جميل جدا


----------



## اشرف رهام (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكي موقع جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## خالدالساهد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## م.عز (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل الموقع مهندس جلوكوز ...
أشكرك ...

تحياتي ...


----------



## انس الهيتي (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المسلم84 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (28 مايو 2008)

تسلمى ياغالية


----------



## ميس نبيل (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك...

لقد وجدت من خلال بحثي ان لشركة تدعي ميدي تك (Meditech Group) لتصنيع الاجهزة الطبية.

 شركة ميديتك من الشركات الرائدة في القطاع الطبي والتي بدأت نشاطها منذ عام 1998م. حققت الشركة سمعة جيدة خلال هذه الفترة وأصبحت من الشركات القلائل التي تفضل جميع الشركات المحلية والعالمية التعامل معها. وتتمثل نشاطات " ميديتك " في مجال صناعة وصيانة وتصدير الاجهزة الطبية ومســتلزمات المســـتشفيات والمعامل مثل :
أجهزة تخطيط القلب 
Electrocardiogram -ECG
المونيتور الطبي 
Patient Monitor
الموجات فوق الصوتية(السونار)
Ultrasound Scanner
جهاز سماع نبض الجنين 
Fetal Heart Doppler
وحدات وكراسي الاسنان 
Dental Units
السماعه الرقميه
Visual Stethoscope
ميزان الاكسجين بالدم
Finger Oximeter
مخطط كهربائيه الدماغ‏
Electroencephalogram ( EEG )
ويضم هذا القسم فريق متابعة من الفنيين المؤهلين على أعلى مستوى. وتقوم الشركة بدعوة المهندسين من الشركات الوكلاء إذا اقتضى الأمر لافادتهم في تطبيق أحدث طرق التشغيل والصيانة.
كما ساعدت ميديتيك العديد من المصانع في تصنيع او اعـادة تصنيع الاجهزة الطبية كأجهزة القلب وكراسي الاسنان في مصر و المونيتور بكوريا و السماعة الرقمية في سويسرا 
 http://www.meditech.cn


----------



## أمين ناصر (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمار المتوكل (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا موقع مفيد 
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## سالم باقيس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## فداء (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع ممتاز شكرا جزيلا


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جـــــزاكـــم الله خـــيــرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (6 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا الموقع الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------

